# Can I Burn A Blu-Ray Movie onto A Normal DVD?



## Thundaar (Mar 26, 2007)

I was wondering if I could burn a Blu-Ray DVD Quality Movie onto a Normal DVD and get the same quality that I would from the Normal DVD on a Blu-Ray player. Could I split the movie if it was too big in order to get it to fit onto a Normal DVD? Or do I absolutely have to get a Blu-Ray Disc if I want to burn it to full quality.

Blu-Ray Discs are expensive though. I saw a Rewritable one... Does it mean that if I get that Rewritable one that I can erase whatever movie I burned onto it in order to burn a new one?

Someone help me out here, thanks!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Thundaar said:


> I was wondering if I could burn a Blu-Ray DVD Quality Movie onto a Normal DVD and get the same quality that I would from the Normal DVD on a Blu-Ray player.
> 
> NO!
> 
> ...


Thread closed


----------

